# Picture thread: what does your dog look like?



## Benjamin (Jul 12, 2007)

Just was curious, what does your dog look like?

Post pictures!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a few.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry, had to try to re-post that picture. I don't know what happened to it. LOL


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooh and excuse to post pictures!!!! Im in!


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 12, 2007)

Inga- 3 rot's? Wow! They look a little light, what are those around 80lbs?

Wimble Woof- Quite an assortment! Do they all get along well?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my shih tzu, Snoopy! Also known as the Snoopster.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My sweetpea of a dog...........Ella.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, so ella will actually ride in the car with the seat belt on?


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, so ella will actually ride in the car with the seat belt on?



Hehe - no not really. My son and I were in the car waiting for my other son and we were having some fun and he put the seatbelt on her. Usually he holds her or she goes in her carry on crate. Btw, I LOVE the pic of Snoopy taking a bath. Priceless.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know its like he is saying "You better sleep with one eye open tonight buddy"


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

the-tenth said:


>


Your dogs are simply magnificent.

By the way, I have been laughing since you posted a past comment about Ella a few days ago. You said she looks like she is made out of yarn and you are SO right! My husband and I have cracked up with that because sometimes she just looks fake! I couldn't place what she looks like she is made out of until you posted that.


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

the-tenth, you Golden is AMAZING!!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks. We call her tubby. She's lost a few lately. I think Sandy has brought the pup back out in her!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Sebastian









Natalie









Natalie & Sebastian


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Benjamin said:


> Inga- 3 rot's? Wow! They look a little light, what are those around 80lbs?
> 
> Wimble Woof- Quite an assortment! Do they all get along well?


LOL Actually, there are 4 different ones there. My one male is about 110 lbs. He is the one that was Lure coursing this weekend. The 2 females are around 95-100 lbs each. The older male (now passed on) was 140 lbs which is completely out of the breed standard. 110-115 is really just right for a male. 85-95 is about right for a female. Some folks like to breed giant size Rotties and that is just a recipe for bad hips, elbows and constant problems. My Big guy suffered lots. But he was the biggest lover around. Useless watch dog too. LOL


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 12, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL Actually, there are 4 different ones there. My one male is about 110 lbs. He is the one that was Lure coursing this weekend. The 2 females are around 95-100 lbs each. The older male (now passed on) was 140 lbs which is completely out of the breed standard. 110-115 is really just right for a male. 85-95 is about right for a female. Some folks like to breed giant size Rotties and that is just a recipe for bad hips, elbows and constant problems. My Big guy suffered lots. But he was the biggest lover around. Useless watch dog too. LOL


Oh ok. 

I actually just called on some rot puppies with parents of 150 and 170 lbs- but your sayin thats to big? 

And 4 rot's is alot of dog! How many people are raising/ did raise them?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Both of those Rotties are out of the standard. Look at the AKC and ADRK standards for the breed. Bigger is definitely NOT better where Rottweilers are concerned. If you want a big dog like that it is fine. There are several breeds that are supposed to be that big. When looking into breeders make sure they test for Hips, elbows, Cardiac and they have the OFA numbers to prove it. Meet the parents if you can and see what types of temperaments they have. What titles do the parents have? What makes them breed-able. The fact that they CAN do it is not a good enough reason. LOL The homework you do now may save you thousands of dollars in vet bills later and also a whole lot of heart ache. You might also want to look into breed rescues in your area and consider an adult dog. That way you will know what type of personality it is going to have. Just a thought.
Oh, and all 4 are mine and mine alone. I have had several others as well but only 4 at a time of my own and a few fosters here and there.


----------



## hercules (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are my two. Opie the Golden and Hercules is the larger short hair Saint


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Hercules has really cool coloring on his ears. How old\big is he?


----------



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is a pic of every one if my dogs!!! From left to right is Baby/Momma(1 year old), Brutus(7 months old), Brooklyn(6 months old), Butch(1 year 1 month old), and Rocky(10 weeks old)!! please let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Brindle_APBT said:


> and Rocky(10 weeks old)!!


Wow. Are all pit pups this bow-legged when they're little?


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Wow. Are all pit pups this bow-legged when they're little?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

None of my other dogs were this bowlegged, lol!!! He is gonna be a beast, lol!!! I am definately gonna get him into some weight pulling!!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Wow. Are all pit pups this bow-legged when they're little?


When bad breeding for stocky/huge chested dogs occurs, yeah.


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful dogs everyone!

Kuma









Chilli


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Any opportunity to post pictures!!

This would be Mr. T also known as Teddie Ruxpin








Buster Brown our Lab/Doberman mix








Mahalo a Corgi/Malamute mix








Duncan a Heeler mix


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

And here is Carter!!!


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow Brindle, 5 dogs of a year old or younger - you must be a sucker for punishment!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Mahalo a Corgi/Malamute mix


Did you name your dog Thank you on purpose? Very cool looking dog.


----------



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

lol!!! they arent as bed at one would think. I always have them sepereated into 2's so they really have no problems.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Did you name your dog Thank you on purpose? Very cool looking dog.


 
We did; My aunt had just come back from Hawaii and it fit so well. We really call her Halo most of the time and we had to have a name that ended in an "O".

She is pretty much a Malamute on Corgi legs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> And here is Carter!!!


That’s an awesome shot! If I remember right; he has some APBT blood, correct? That picture really shows off the bully smile .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Darkmoon, Carter has an absolutely beautiful smile! LOL


----------



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

here is a pic of butch smiling!!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I love bully smiles. It’s probably my favorite feature of the breeds.


----------



## hercules (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hercules has really cool coloring on his ears. How old\big is he?*
The ears are called Hospice ears, that is one of the reasons I chose him over the others as well as the short hair. He is still a pup at 14 months and is about 160 lbs and 33 inches at the shoulder. He is a BIGGG ball of slobbering love. His parents were very large Saints and he should also be large. He still has to fill in, but I expect very little height growth, Maybe an inch or so. Thanks much!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah Boxer/Lab and possible Pit mix.... I love that photo


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Brindle_APBT said:


> here is a pic of butch smiling!!!


Also a lovely smile. LOL


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

This is my poodle mix Patrick
















And my lab mix Duncan


----------



## jourdy (Sep 24, 2007)

Our cocker and chihuahua


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is my pack.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mad dog Harley is awesome and the German Shepherd puppy has tripled in size, Holy Cow!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Inga. Yeah Max is growing so fast. He is at that stage where he is tripping over his own feet all the time.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of chihuahuas, but that is sooooooooo cute!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Jourdy, I love that your dogs appear to be in coordinating colors. How decorative of them!!

This is Alvin, looking extremely pleased with himself for having just buried a bone in the backyard. You may see some residual dirt on his nose.










Alvin is a Lab/Shar Pei mix. Here is a shot of his butt wrinkles:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alvin is really cute. I love the butt wrinkles on him. They are certainly not quite so cute on me. LOL Yeah, it's true, as one ages, everything wrinkles, even your butt. LOL Thank God it is not covered in fur yet like Alvin's. LOL


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He doesn't like me to talk about the butt wrinkles. He believes they are undignified.

My mother, on the other hand, insists that she is part Shar Pei, too. "I'm _supposed _to have these," she says of her wrinkles.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i love a chance to post a photo! heres some older pics from a couple months ago.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Coke









Davy









Mckenzie


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's my boy Kuma:


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Mal (at 10 months)









Indy (5.5 years)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Indy is so completely plotting something . Just lookit his face...you can tell.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think it was something like "Stupid humans. When I rule theworld, you will all die for this indignity." (There were goats and three Pyrs behind a fence just behind me. He wanted to a, chase the goats, or b, pee on the fence and piss off the Pyrs but instead was being torrrrrtured by having to STAY *giant sigh*)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Guera my Schnauzer mix...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bingo my going on 12 year old Dachshund...


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ripley










Frosty


















Penny


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

As a puppy:











All grown up:


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> Frosty


This the most gorgeous dog I've ever seen! Wow he is amazing!
I am a sucker for merles and tri-colors. This dog took my breath away, haha.



jourdy said:


>



this is the cutest little picture ever. I know i've PMed you saying that but your Chi is pretty.


----------



## moogie700 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't have a pic, but my dog is a yellow lab with a pink nose


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my baby, Addison!



Dakotah said:


> This the most gorgeous dog I've ever seen! Wow he is amazing!
> I am a sucker for merles and tri-colors. This dog took my breath away, haha.
> 
> 
> ...



That s such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> Ripley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sheltie is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

All very beautiful, precious pups!  

I need to take more pics some day, but here is Bella:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

First we have the model..

Trey, the eleven year old sheltie





































He's the most fun to take pictures of.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Then we have Nikki, the other eleven year old sheltie.









She's got a big tongue










And Rose, who is a two year old female Papillon:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Then we've got Beau, the show dog:










Err... wait... the show dog:










He's a three year old male papillon. Also is a little fart.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments Addison and Dakotah. Frosty is a great dog with the sweetest, goofiest temperament. I'm lucky to have him.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

My australian terrier Ozzy


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

picture of ozzy


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

Boskydell practicing a sit/stay:









Enjoying some water after playing soccer:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Everyone has such lovely dogs. I am jealous of how good your pictures all are. They really show off the dogs personality. I think I am going to have to practice taking pictures. I used to use like one roll of film a year. LOL Now with digital I should really just blast a lot more shots. Obstacle I love the photo of drinking after the game. That is awesome.


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my Cooper. I'm having problems making the pictures big.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Why big dogs shouldn't wear clothes... If any dog has ever looked indignant, Percy definitely is it.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Obstacle - I love the water shot!! If I could get a picture like that of my dogs it'd be priceless

That looks like Percy is wereing a little kids tank top. I agree, it's like putting a shirt on Buster my lab/doberman mix. He's goffy as it is though.


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

Why, Percy, whatever is the matter??


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> That looks like Percy is wereing a little kids tank top.


Yeah, It's the only time I've ever caved into that nagging desire to try puppy clothes on him. Probably the last as well..


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

I just wanted to add one more of Chill I though was cute, lol!









"Soccer anyone?"


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

This is my doggie star. He is 12


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

more pics of Ozzy


----------



## Dakotah (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww Ozzy is so adorable! I love the belly shot! haha


----------



## Lily's Alpha Male (Oct 9, 2007)

Meet Lily. Our soon to be two year old lab. She is my constant studio compainon, and loves to go boating and tubing! :• )

Andy




































***No Unauthorized Advertisements Please***


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice looking lab.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

What a beautiful lab!


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

Your dog is beautiful! I wish I could get Addison to enjoy the water!!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow: ( 9yr old shih tzu, poodle mix)
















Belle: (8 yr old lab, rottie, shepherd, ???, mix)


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

A group pic of most my pets...








Left to right: shadow, charlie, hank, chewie, angel, belle (not pictured: goldie, jazz, betrail, popeye, blackie, recies.)


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is Trixi shes my pound puppy I have had her since last week.







This is Chicalen I have had him going on 2 yrs.

Amanda


----------



## brlady (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I love all the pictures!!

Camo, 3 year old Classic Fawn Male Boxer~ neutered
















Camo and Maddie


----------



## brlady (Oct 15, 2007)

Maddie, 11 month old Classic Fawn Female Boxer~ spayed
















Nala, 5 1/2 year old Black & Tan Female Min-Pin ~ spayed


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

here's a couple pics of my goofball, Joey. He's a boston terrier









This pic just cracks me up......










Here's Roxie, my min pin.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Everyone dogs look great. 

Here are some of my current and past 4 legged kids. 

Pits First








Rare gardening Pit Bull









Rare white flying bat eared Pit Bull


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Then....









Samara Cani Corso

















Hex South African Boerboel









Heidi Boxer

Thats it for now.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

That picture of Kuma was asking for it...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ollie is my Yorkie.....Puddles is my Cairn Terrier and Dozer is my lab/ mastiff mix...


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Oceano - Siberian Husky, 4 years old


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Ronan - Siberian Husky, 5 years old


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmm...I guess I haven't posted any of my crew...I'm sure this will take a few posts to get all 14 in LOL 

This is Haley (Pin Oak Halley), my first greyhound.









And Hanna (Fast Movin' Mary), my second greyhound









How she usually looks









This is Prajna (Crunchtime Casey), one of my hubby's original greys.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

Betty said:


> That picture of Kuma was asking for it...


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!! That is hilarious. I thought it was funny when I 1st saw it. Looked like that would be a video to submit to AFHV. Dog running....BOOM!...smack into owner and camera.....lol.

Here's my 2.
Beacan









Pippyn









Together


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

This is Stella Blue (U Too Navy Blue), our spooky girl.









This is Elvis (Trips To Open), he's a retired racer and retired blood donor...









Here's Harmony (Jetabb Bluegill) and Melody (Jetabb Catfish), littermates









Here's Wuzho a/k/a The Woot! our American Staghound


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's Grandpa a/k/a Champ a/k/a Champalicous (Tame Game), retired racer and retired stud dog.









Grandpa is the daddy to Echo (Dana's Black Ink, FCh)









She's a true athlete like her daddy...Here's her first Best in Field









And here's Rocky (Tame Rocky), son to Grandpa and littermate to Echo (he's also in my avatar)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's Scout (KGB Bonnie Girl)...I knew her during her racing days long before we ended up adopting her. She was a wild child in the racing kennel and a wild child in retirement!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

And finally, our podengo medios Marco (CH Marcos de Retroouvaille)


















And his momma, Evita (CH Evita VD Kleiheuvel)



















Whew! I think I got everyone! LOLOL


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Jaylie as a baby...










As a Big Girl in her new home...










And Blitz as a baby...










And as a six month old. (Yes, he's almost eight, but we're in a hotel and I don't have any recent pics.)


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

KennelMom, Marco is looking so good!!!! I didnt know you got Evita too!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Henry:










Tank:










Tank and Henry:










My mom's dog, Beau:


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Picking pumpkins on Sunday...my little man is growing up!


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I just haveto share.  These are our two tail waggers.  

First is our 12 year old basset and the second one is our 3 yr old GS mix. They are both spoiled rotten.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What is your GSD mixed with?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my two characters...Sparky the basset hound (3 yr old) and Smokey the Bullmastiff/APBT (5 years old)


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> What is your GSD mixed with?


 I will be honest with you we have absolutely NO clue. lol She is medium sized weights about 45lbs. Have any ideas? She is the one also in my avatar but it was winter time and she was all fuzzy up. We have had people question her being a coyote and we are like no it is just our pooch.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My guess on the unknown breed would be either chow or a husky...the shorter and pointy upright ears make me think husky, as does her color...same for the tail...her face doesn't look very Chow like...I was thinking that for the ears, but I would probably say more like a husky - that's my guess!

I also think she's very pretty...I like her looks!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> KennelMom, Marco is looking so good!!!! I didnt know you got Evita too!


Thanks! Yeah...Evita came a couple months after Marco. Reuniting the two has been awesome, as they are fantastic playmates. Plus, we wanted Marco to have another podengo to lure course with


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> My guess on the unknown breed would be either chow or a husky...the shorter and pointy upright ears make me think husky, as does her color...same for the tail...her face doesn't look very Chow like...I was thinking that for the ears, but I would probably say more like a husky - that's my guess!
> 
> *I also think she's very pretty...I like her looks!*




Thank you so much. I think she is very pretty too. She has sort of a different look to her. I have often though maybe some husky or Elkhound... Whatever she is we love her.  Thank you so much for commenting on her. 

I love your basset BTW


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

Here are a few of my baby Madison... She is a 6 month old Golden Retriever


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Solid Mutt said:


> I will be honest with you we have absolutely NO clue. lol She is medium sized weights about 45lbs. Have any ideas? She is the one also in my avatar but it was winter time and she was all fuzzy up. We have had people question her being a coyote and we are like no it is just our pooch.


I'm thinking somewhat looks like Husky. But if not a domesticated breed then maybe a wild one. Looks like a hybrid a friend of ours had. He was half Coyote. Looked a lot like that. They always had wild dogs around, their barn would be full of foxes. Then the Coyotes right up in the yard.


----------



## husky87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone. I new here and thought I would share some pics of my pooches!!

I don't know if anyone else here uses DOL but if you do you will know me from there  

Firstly I have a beautiful Siberian Husky named Micha, he is my boy:









I have a 9 year old Tibetan spaniel x chihuahua (we think). Her name is Cherry:









I also have a 12 month old beagle named Daisy, she is my baby dog:









More pics to come, LOL!


----------



## husky87 (Oct 31, 2007)

As promised one more pic!! 

Micha and daisy together: 









Looking forward to getting to know everyone! I am very passionate about promoting purebred dogs and rescue so I am sure you will hear from me constantly LOL.


----------



## battlemonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

Jesse, 9yo Swedish Elkhound (Jamthund)

Canada Day









By the Sea









Being her photogenic self


----------



## Solid Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I'm thinking somewhat looks like Husky. But if not a domesticated breed then maybe a wild one. Looks like a hybrid a friend of ours had. He was half Coyote. Looked a lot like that. They always had wild dogs around, their barn would be full of foxes. Then the Coyotes right up in the yard.


Yeah we have been questioned about if it could possibly be a hybrid mix but I have no clue. We were just told she was a GSD mix. She was about 8-10 weeks when we got her. She had been dropped off... I need to get some recent photos of her. 

I love your pits, they are beautiful we have freind with them and they are such GREAT dogs!



battlemonkey said:


> Jesse, 9yo Swedish Elkhound (Jamthund)
> 
> Canada Day
> 
> ...


I just had to say Jesse is adorable!


----------

